# Paintball co2 vs 2.5lb co2



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

All things being equal (regulator, etc) which is better, 2.5lb co2 or paintball co2 canisters? 

I know paintball will need an adapter. What's the capacity difference between 20oz of paintball co2 vs 2.5lbs? 

Also, I've heard paintball tanks are pretty cheap to fill, whereas the place I go is $9.50 for up to 10lbs (I fill my 5lb tank there).


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Dicks Sporting Goods fills 20 oz tanks for $3-4 and they do a "buy 4 fill ups, get 1 free" promotion as well


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd do the bigger tank. Changing the tank and resetting the needle valve every time can be avoided by using a bigger tank. I'd get a 5 pounder if you can fit it.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> I'd do the bigger tank. Changing the tank and resetting the needle valve every time can be avoided by using a bigger tank. I'd get a 5 pounder if you can fit it.


This.

I've had countless issues with Dick's being unable to fill my paintball tanks due to pin/valve issues? Which is BS. I made an associate grab one of the remote feeders (basically just an ASA on/off with a high pressure line to feed CO2 into a paintball gun from elsewhere than directly plugging in the tank) and it depressed the pin and bled the paintball tank just fine. Either their equipment is faulty or their staff is horribly trained. I'm not sure.

Plus, normal CO2 cylinders have an on/off valve and no need for adapters etc. for CGA320. Lasts longer between fills, etc. All that good stuff.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

I would go with 2.5 lbs, that it will be easier to switch to a larger cylinder when you inevitably get tired of getting the small one refilled.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome, sounds like the 2.5lb it is! It's cheaper too ($10). That's the main selling point haha. Any idea what the capacity difference is? How many 20oz paintball tanks equals the 2.5lb tank? Just trying to gauge the price difference. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

20 ounces is 1.25 pounds, so a 2.5 pound cylinder would be equivalent to two 20 ounce paintball cylinders


----------



## dudebro (Aug 23, 2012)

I have 2.5 lbs. I like that it lasts longer and looks better. For me the cost was the same when I made the choice between this and 20oz.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Cool, so it evens out cost-wise  

Hopefully picking up the tank tomorrow! thanks guys!


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

So I picked up the 2.5lb co2 tank today. He even found a couple of old regulators and gave them to me for free! $10 total for the 2.5lb tank and 2 old regs (not sure if they even work or if I can use them..).

I'll probably google a bit for the regs, or start a separate thread if I can't find any info on them. One's a Norgren regulator, dunno about the other one. It had 3 gauges. Looked sorta like this...


----------



## Ozymandius (Jan 13, 2013)

2 regs hooked in parallel so you can carbonate two kegs at the same time. You can reconfigure if you like and use just one or put them in series to simulate a two stage regulator. Bettatail or oldpunk can tell you more.


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Dude-
I know the thread is old, but is that a up aqua regulator? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## dudebro (Aug 23, 2012)

I like it. Only reg I have owned. All that I really check is tank pressure and bubble rate so that extra gauge is useless to me. It's nice ...


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok cool. Mine should be coming in the next few days.


----------

